# Pirate Ship Breaking Through a House



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

A local news cast report about a HAlloween prop someone built near our home town. He made it look like it was breaking thru the side of the house by using extra siding;

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...s-thrill-neighbors-on-Tacoma-Avenue-in-Lorain


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crazy haunters - what will they think of next?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a hoot!


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that is cool.


----------



## diagia (Oct 21, 2011)

How neat is that!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Gotta love pirates. Not sure I would build a pirate ship though. LOL


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I wonder what the hell he does with it in the off season. Probably a storage unit. I think a lot of us have that problem. Build Build Build. Haunt Haunt Haunt. Nov 1st. oh wait where the hell do I store it!?! I have a storage unit myself.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW! Ricky is amazing! I wished I lived in Ohio so I could see it in person. WOW!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Now there is a serious build.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

THAT is an understanding wife. And mother.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

That is fantastic!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

He did a nice job matching the extra pieces up for the "bursting through" effect. And according to the newscaster, he and his brother built the whole thing in two weeks! That's pretty amazing.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I still have to drive over there and be one of the rubberneckers : There was a photo in the newspaper at such an angle that it looked even more like it was bursting thru the house. That was the key trick. Using the extra aluminum siding. I still want to know what he's going to do with it in the off-season. Maybe leave it up like people do Xmas lights lol Funny how the building inspectors couldn't find it violated any codes. Or that he didn't check prior to building the monstrosity. I'm glad the neighbors haven't complained. Yet : I'd like to see it lit at night. A little fog from the deck for atmosphere would be nice. That's where a fog chiller could may it linger. Not necessarily like it's on fire. Just nice atmosphere like a mini fog bank of sorts. I'll have to go over and knock on his door and tell him about this forum :


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

Fright Zone said:


> I still want to know what he's going to do with it in the off-season.
> 
> I'll have to go over and knock on his door and tell him about this forum


That would be great to find that out - I wonder if he plans to do this same thing again or is it a one-shot and he'll tear it down and repurpose everything?

Pretty neat either way!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow he did an amazing job!


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

We made a wrecking pirate ship one year out of cardboard. And...lots...and lots...and lots...of spray paint!


----------

